# Feral kitten and litterbox training



## foxykitty911 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am going to be getiing one or two feral siamese mix kittens this weekend. I read that they should be kept in a small room like a bathroom to start ut with. Unfortunatly my three year old son is potty training so the bathroom is not an option. I have a really large wire crate that I used when I was fostering pit bull puppies, would that work? I wouls start out by putting a small litter box, bed and food and water dishes in the crate in my bedroom. Once the kittens have become familiar with me and a little more comfortable, i would open thr crate door and let them explore the bedroom. Now onto litter. The kittens are used to being outside, as in no litter box. What litter would be best for them and how do I get them to use it? Is it instinctual? I want to use something more natural like worlds best or swheat scoop. I also like Natures miracle but it is very fine, would that still be ok?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

foxykitty911 said:


> I am going to be getiing one or two feral siamese mix kittens this weekend. I read that they should be kept in a small room like a bathroom to start ut with. Unfortunatly my three year old son is potty training so the bathroom is not an option. I have a really large wire crate that I used when I was fostering pit bull puppies, would that work? I wouls start out by putting a small litter box, bed and food and water dishes in the crate in my bedroom. Once the kittens have become familiar with me and a little more comfortable, i would open thr crate door and let them explore the bedroom. Now onto litter. The kittens are used to being outside, as in no litter box. What litter would be best for them and how do I get them to use it? Is it instinctual? I want to use something more natural like worlds best or swheat scoop. I also like Natures miracle but it is very fine, would that still be ok?


How old are the kittens? Putting them in a wire crate would be fine. Is it a big one so you could put a shelf in for them to get up on? Be sure and cover the cage for the first couple days. Let them alone in there and just peak in at them and talk to them. Put a box or tent in there if theyd like to retreat to feel safe in for right now. 

Ive never had a feral cat or kitten not use a litter box. World Best is what we use so if they injest any it wont hurt them. If you have some feliway spray I would use that on towels or rugs you use in the kennel. Even the cover for the kennel. Put a couple toys in there too. Make sure the kennel is in a quiet place. Depending on how feral they are I wouldnt let them out for a week or two. 

After the first few days of solitude I would sit by their kennel also so they get use to seeing you and your scent and hearing you talk to them. Once they are use to you I would sit by their food bowl when they eat. Try to touch them briefly and get them use to you.

Are you fostering them or adopting them?


----------



## foxykitty911 (Oct 15, 2008)

The lady said they are about 6 weeks old, maybe younger. I am going to foster with the intent of adopting them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's very kind of you! I'm so glad they'll have a good home.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news how the kittens are doing?


----------



## foxykitty911 (Oct 15, 2008)

I ended up not getting them  A lady saw them at the vets office while they were getting checked out and adopted them both!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im sorry to hear that. I know you wanted to keep them. Well there is another fluff Lover out there for you.

Ive found siamese kittens never stay long. People specifically look for that breed. My fosters which are siamese kittens are the first to go. The adults are a harder sell. Which is sad. They are a wonderful breed


----------

